# No motivation........



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi, again. Being exhausted all the time sure makes for low motivation. Also, the fact that this is chronic, makes things even harder. Do you find that too? I really hate that about this condition.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Yes, Moldie, me too. It can really put us in a depressive state, that's for sure. So sick of feeling sick and sore and achey and so tired I'm burned out. Noone around me sees anything wrong with me; therefore, there's nothing wrong...........same o', same o'.You're not alone, Moldie, that's for sure.Take care.Karen


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi,yep have that too...Me and my husband are moving to a new apartment on March 1. There are boxes everywhere and all I wanï¿½t to do is go to bed and never get up again!







I think we all have our ups and downs and with FM or CFS itï¿½s much worse. AND I think the weather has alot to do with it too...Spring were are youuuu!!







/Mio


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi everyone,I can totally relate. I know what its like to have deadlines, things that must be done, FM or not. But I can't remember the last time I felt motivated to do something by choice. I think I might remember a time when I felt ambitious and driven, but maybe I dreamed it, it was so short lived.I have imagined what its like to feel well, to be able to hold down a job, to go with my family to a restaurant is such a dream. Sometimes when I see other people going about their lives, I get so jealous. I know its wrong, and it doesn't help, but there it is, I get angry at people who have the health to do anything they want and they don't appreciate it, and they waste such a precious gift. I dream of a day when I can even brush my hair without it being an experience in pain. I dream, everyday, about things I will probably never have. Most days I accept that, some days I can't.When I was little my dad use to say, "I don't know whats wrong with you young people! When I was young, every day was like an oyster, I couldn't wait to crack it open to see if there was a pearl inside!"Wonder what my dad would have thought if he had lived to see me like this.I think I need a good cry,







I haven't given in to the urge since my daughters wedding.PS Mio, you are soooo right, where is the spring??? We had another snowstorm last night, no school for the kids again today. I'm sick of snow.Lori


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Moldie, yes I also have to agree with you. I think I can handle the pain aspect of this condition better than the fatigue. When I get the fatigue I just don't have the energy to do much. So I don't. I try to go outside and walk around the house just to get some fresh air, but other than that I don't do much. I feel that this is the time for me to rest and get better. I know how frustrating it can get, especially when you don't see better days ahead. I remember 2 years ago I was fatigued for almost 2 months. I could barely get out of bed in the morning. Since I started doing yoga it has helped tremendously with the fatigue. I still get the fatigue, but it doesn't seem to last as long. Try not to be too hard on yourself, you know your body best and if it means taking it easy until you have energy to do other things, so be it. Just think spring isn't too far away and we usually pick up then.


----------

